
NET Framework 4.7.1 Runtime and Compiler Features - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/09/28/net-framework-4-7-1-runtime-and-compiler-features/
======
niroze
Really cool technology, but I wish the Linux was a first-class citizen for
this, too.

I know Microsoft is making progress support Linux more and more, and they have
made Core .NET available for Linux
[https://www.microsoft.com/net/download/linux](https://www.microsoft.com/net/download/linux)

I get they're supporting what they know best. A geek can dream.

